# UFO Cemetery



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Phase 1 complete. I have set up the cemetery in the front yard. Nothing spectacular ... just the fence and headstones.

For now.










Next will come the crashed UFO. Broken fence and headstones ... smashed pumpkins ... unearthed bodies and coffins thrown everywhere. An alien body ... M.I.B.










If all goes as planned, that is.Save​


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no, the aliens are coming! Looks good so far Dr. M.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We all know why they come here, too. To give us advanced technology in return for that most universally coveted and sought-after product only available here on Earth ... Funyuns.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So my guess is that your car is out in the street while an alien spaceship sits in your garage. You must get looks from the neighbors as they go by:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I always look forward to what you come up with and this is sounding real good


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> We all know why they come here, too. To give us advanced technology in return for that most universally coveted and sought-after product only available here on Earth ... Funyuns.


Funyuns?! Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOVE that spaceship Dr M!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Funyuns?! Ha, ha, ha!


... Bugles?








Save​


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Headless said:


> LOVE that spaceship Dr M!


Thanks Headless ... my hope is that it will look better when the lights and effects are in place.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm following this thread- I think next year's theme will be aliens from outer space. Nice job on that saucer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So will you be costumed as head alien this year or one of those men in black?:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I will be a Man in Black. I have a neuralizer, too.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

and a plasma gun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Woo hoo, cool!

Hmmm, neuralizer - give the kids candy, flash the light and take the candy back, then give them a memory of eating their candy. Should be able to get through the entire evening of ToTing with just a couple candy bars


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You are quite the devilish one! I like that!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Woo hoo, cool!
> 
> Hmmm, neuralizer - give the kids candy, flash the light and take the candy back, then give them a memory of eating their candy. Should be able to get through the entire evening of ToTing with just a couple candy bars


Don't even need the sweets, just flash them and tell them they had the sweets.
:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh no. Something has cut a swath through my cemetery! Bodies everywhere.

(I need more dirt ... and I need help getting my UFO out of the garage and onto the support beams. And acting lessons - that sentence above doesn't emote at all!)


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh no, the aliens killed your grass!:googly:


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Of course you can't have an alien theme without a plasma gun! Nice....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My son came home for the weekend, so he helped me raise the UFO. Some dirt, some pushed-up bodies ... and the pumpkins got smashed, too. Too tired tonight to work on lighting, but I'm an early-bird, so I'll get that done in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally cool!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I agree with Roxy. That set up is bad ass and, good God, what are the dimensions of your UFO? Looks huge.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> I agree with Roxy. That set up is bad ass and, good God, what are the dimensions of your UFO? Looks huge.


Thanks gang. It's eight feet in diameter. (that's why I needed my son's help)

But it's made of foamboard, so it's incredibly light ... just awkward.

I went out early this morning and set up the initial light configuration. I took pictures and a little video snippit ... I'll post them as soon as my computer is done updating itself. Probably in time for Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So here's a preliminary look after I put up the lights this morning

It looks good in person, but shoots a little dark. I'll have to adjust when shooting the real video.

Then later I made a hatch for my alien.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thats great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonder how long before the real men in black show up to investigate?:jol:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic display!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wonder how long before the real men in black show up to investigate?:jol:


You won't believe this Roxy ... but a couple of military helicopters from the nearby base flew over today! They don't normally do that. If I disappear in the next day or two, you'll know why.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's another shot I took last night.









Still alot to do ... and I ordered another Neewer dimmable LED light ... used my Amazon points, so it will be here tomorrow. Overall, I'm pleased.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, I can't believe how great this scene is. You pulled it off and I applaud you, it looks just like a space ship lost control and skidded into your cemetery. Bravo! I love the spaceship, and the poor alien, but your destruction of your cemetery, the smashed tombstones and pumpkins...genius!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks P-5 ... I figured I had used these props long enough. So if they gave their lives for one last haunt, so be it. The basement will have more room in it, too!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Site's been down for a while ... maybe just here, I don't know ... but had a great time last night.










Breaking down today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It was down everywhere - I blame space aliens

Looking good, Doc!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You won't believe this Roxy ... but a couple of military helicopters from the nearby base flew over today! They don't normally do that. If I disappear in the next day or two, you'll know why.


Probably trying to figure out if it was a real crash. 10 years ago, a guy in Los Angeles put a fake plane crash in his front yard. The thing that got people concerned was that he used parts from a real airplane, including the fuselage!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome job on this! I'm sure the ToT's loved this!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great setup, love how you broke the tombstones and have the bodies out of the ground.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks folks ... there's more pix on my Pinterest page:
www.pinterest.com/jimterri1

I'm putting together a video to enter into a couple of National Yard Haunt contests. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

What a creative display! I love this idea. You executed it very well. It looks very professional.


----------

